# Best Homemade Tools >  lathe milling atachment

## turntable

Hi guys; Here is my homemade lathe milling attachment. made out of .750 mild steel plate. It doesn't get used to often, the main use of it is for cutting the ejector groove in rifle barrels. that reminds me I should post a couple rifles I have built.

----------

baja (Oct 17, 2019),

Canobi (Oct 17, 2019),

Cascao (Mar 19, 2018),

j.bickley (Aug 27, 2017),

Jon (Nov 19, 2015),

kbalch (Nov 19, 2015),

KJ1I (Mar 7, 2018),

lazarus (Aug 21, 2016),

olderdan (Aug 27, 2017),

Paul Jones (Nov 19, 2015),

PJs (Nov 19, 2015),

Rayonger (Aug 28, 2017),

Seedtick (Aug 27, 2017),

Vyacheslav.Nevolya (Feb 17, 2016)

----------


## mudnducs

Clean work!

----------

turntable (Nov 19, 2015)

----------


## Paul Jones

I like the larger jaws on your version. Also, did you make the 5C collet chuck mounted on your lathe?

----------


## Catfish

Very Nice. i have been thru Sheridan a few times.

----------


## vasilemet

> Hi guys; Here is my homemade lathe milling attachment. made out of .750 mild steel plate. It doesn't get used to often, the main use of it is for cutting the ejector groove in rifle barrels. that reminds me I should post a couple rifles I have built.




I like, bat very clier

----------


## turntable

Hay Paul; Yes. the collet chuck was made out of a old 1 1/2 double row drive sprocket for the 3d cam lock and the center part for the collet was made out of 0-1 tool steel hardened and drawn to RC 59. sure is a handy attachment.

----------

Paul Jones (Aug 27, 2017)

----------


## Paul Jones

Yes, a 5C collet chuck is on my "future" list of improvements for my 12" swing lathe. I have a ER32 collet chuck on my 7" swing mini lathe. I rarely remove it because it is so useful. This collet chuck can be adjusted to less than 0.001" TIR when all the run-out errors including those from the spindle and collets are combined.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks turntable! We've added your Lathe Milling Attachment to our Lathe Accessories category, as well as to your builder page: turntable's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:












Lathe Milling Attachment
 by turntable

tags: milling, lathe, fixture

----------


## Moby Duck

Nice build you have done here, however (tongue in cheek), if you don't know the difference between an 'ejector' and an 'extractor' then perhaps you shouldn't be fiddling with guns.

----------


## Paul Jones

Turntable,

I have been studying your photos of the milling attachment and noticed the addition of lathe way wipers to the cross slide. 

How did you make these? What type of material did you use for the flxible wipers? Do you have more detailed photos?

Very nice workmanship,

Thank you for posting, Paul Jones

----------


## ragsflh

great work.i like it

----------


## hemmjo

I like milling adapter, nice and simple. I made one similar, but not nearly as pretty. What I am REALLY envious of it that cross slide with the flat wide top. Did that come with the machine or did you make that? What material is it made from?

----------

